# Captain America 3 Faces



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Did anyone see these PL Captain America pics in another thread? Thought that I'd share these with you if you missed them.

These were from a test shot. Can anyone verify if this is what they really look like now? Mine is a Christmas gift which my wife snagged when I bought it and said it would have to wait until Christmas before I can open it!


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=834909&postcount=9


MMM


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: 3 Faces of Captain America*

Yes, all 3 faces are included in the kit (at least they were in the 2 kits I assembled and painted for the October Hobby Shows for Polar Lights.) I really liked the face with the closed mouth. The one with gritted teeth was OK. I thought the the one that was supposed to be yelling was a bit lame, though. Oh well, one man's trash is another man's treasure.

Stan


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

I don't believe my eyes!!

Is this the same kit that was featured on the Polar Lights website? These pics look much better. I always thought if PL had shot that prototype from a better angle then we would have been less horified. This proves my point -- now I don't feel so bad about ordering this kit sight unseen.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

NO Thanks, to ALL THREE..I'll stick with my original Aurora issue that I Built up..
No offense to those that Like them, but I DO NOT....


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

OKAY BUT are ANY OF THE THREE Actually the SAME as the Original AURORA Release? Or Which of these Faces comes Closest to the Look of the Original? I would like to be able to switch them but Perhaps the Design of the Assembly will make that Impossible. Well I THINK the "Gritted Teeth" Face looks like the Original would that be Correct?

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

The middle face is closest to the original. He's basically yelling _*"Charge!!".*_ I don't really wanna think about what he's doing in the third photo, but suffice to say, it ain't particularly heroic.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Thanks Zor, But Ya' know I Really don't care for ANY of em' I mean Look at the Middle Face, The Eye (HIS LEFT) looks kinda Cross-Eyed and Since it seems to be Engraved into the Piece this COULD be a Problem. I have a TON of trouble w/ Eye Detailing as it is I think the ONLY Kit I've EVER been satisfied with (My Detailing that is) was/is The Geometric Bride Of Frank Bust.Those eyes Turned out pretty good (or so they say lol) But I guess it's hard to See certin things in Pictures,Hell I've bought Kits thinking they really Don't Catch the Look of the REAL Charcther That well from the Photo BUT then I get the Kit in my Paws and OMG it's Actually Excellent! Such was the case with Tony McVey Frankenstein,The Nose imho just seemed to big UNTIL I got him home... I now think it is the BEST rendition I'd EVER SEEN of "Dear Boris" lol
So in summation I'll reserve Judgement til I ACTUALLY have Him. I just wish ONE of the Faces was an EXCACT Repop of the Aurora Original (cept Bigger lol)

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I think a lot of the criticizm about the Cap's face is based on the pic of the buildup posted on the PL Website.

Don't take this the wrong way, but I think that look is more of a result of how the face was painted rather than the sculpt itself. Looking at the unpainted mock-ups, I think the face is but a few brush-strokes from being a sneering grimmace as opposed to the goofy grin the pic shows.
Please don't get me wrong - whoever built the kit did a terrific job and I'm not putting it down. I just think the builder was shooting for a more pleasant look for the younger viewers rather than the hard driving vengful expression we're looking for.

Remember the James Bond kit. There was a lot of criticizm about that face and its poor resemblance to Sean Connery. But a few brush strokes in the right direction made a lot of difference.

Its your model - Make it happen!!


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY RIGHT JIMMY!!!Yeah I'm gonna wait till I can Actually Work on it..Not that I'm any good mind you! LOL

LON/JOHN


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Just keep building Johnny!!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

According to Dave Metzner, the "Idea Guy" at PL, he claimed that The Aurora Cap's head looked like a "bowling ball" ..Of course, I didnt agree.

But he ALSO said that Marvel would not approve of the former Aurora face..which I find a bit TOUGH to believe, since I have seen other renditions of Cap Licensed products that came close to looking like 
Auroras rendition, as well as PL'S HULK looking unchanged from the original Aurora issue, yet SOMEHOW, Marvel Approved THAT, and todays Hulk renditions look NOWHERE NEAR the Former Aurora kit..I personally think that PL was simply trying to "improve " upon this kit like they did to the others..and no insult to those that like it..I THINK they FAILED..


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

I buy these kits for the nostalgic purpose of revisiting my youth. It's a great idea to include optional improvements, but , for me, I want the exact copy - flaws and all. If you're going to completely change the head, why not just do a whole new pose?! I don't get it...


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

AFILMDUDE said:


> I buy these kits for the nostalgic purpose of revisiting my youth. It's a great idea to include optional improvements, but , for me, I want the exact copy - flaws and all. If you're going to completely change the head, why not just do a whole new pose?! I don't get it...


YOU HIT THE NAIL SQUARELY on THE HEAD, Afil!..That was the MAIN REASON I bought the Majority of PL'S Kits, and many did for the SAME reason..Because they reproduced them (to ME) exactly as Aurora had originally put them out..And they did a FANTASIC Job..Then ALL of a sudden, someone at PL decided to "Improve" ( FIDDLE) with them, resize and or resculpt thier heads, or whatever..THAT , was when my interest and purchasing of any further kits that were "repops" ended for me..and as long as any future repops come out with "improvements" , I will just pass on em...


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Was the box art changed?

...if not...then I guess it would be like re-releasing an old Beatles album with the same album cover but replacing Ringo's voice on the album because it could have been better...in someone's opinion.

Re: Model kit repops
...I agree with making parts clear that could/should have been originally....like lab equip., etc.--and improving the fit or correcting the poor alignment of parts...but...if you redo the left leg....then you better redo the right one too, etc.

OAB


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

the re-sizing thing doesn't bug me much ( though i'd prefer original everything in a repop ) but i would like the option of all original part selection .
hb


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Well, the "idea " boys thought they KNEW better..& Now Some of THEM are looking for work, and the kits that should have been Repopped as they originally should have BEEN..we are stuck with as "improved " versions..But then again..we have the option of to "Buy " or "Not to Buy".. and those who like those kits..will enjoy them..as it SHOULD be..


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

... and as it IS and SHALL EVER BE.


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Forever and ever. Amen.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

If you don't like the caps face, do a battle damaged face .


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

I don't know, I'm just really happy that the kit was produced. 

On the whole, I think the entire revenues created by kit sales for PL was probably less than 15% of their totals sales, if you consider their toys and Johnny Lightning merchandise.

They've been "improving" them since the very first kit they repopped, certainly not to this extent, but minor things here and there. 

I would have enjoyed seeing Wonder Woman, but apparently, PL could not get the license. Big Frankie? The original didn't sell that well for Aurora. What makes anyone think a plastic repop would sell better? Look at how many failures Aurora experienced in the kit market.

For me, I'm just thrilled that I have all the kits I have that I never thought I'd have again...in ANY form.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

BatFanMan said:


> I don't know, I'm just really happy that the kit was produced.
> 
> On the whole, I think the entire revenues created by kit sales for PL was probably less than 15% of their totals sales, if you consider their toys and Johnny Lightning merchandise.
> 
> ...


*Many Kits that PL repopped sold BADLY for Aurora..They claimed that Big Frankie would not have sold well due to NO "mass appeal"..yet, they repopped BIIG losers like "Dick Tracy" , and "Dick tracys Space coupe', ( that had to have NO "mass appeal")and ALL the monsters on Hot rods..Go figure..Big Frankie would have probably fared MUCH better than those kits, as well as the Munsters & the Addams family house were MAJOR losers for Aurora..Yet, PL did em anyway..IMO , it was simply what PL felt they wanted to repop..because if they did ANY TRUE marketing,many of those kits mentioned would NEVER have made it to the hobby shop shelves...I'm sure BF would have beaten the "customizing Monster" kits, and all the other ones mentioned that are STILL dying on hobby shop shelves to this day...*


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Zathros said:


> *Many Kits that PL repopped sold BADLY for Aurora**...*


* 
*I guess your point is that PL should have "wised up" and learned from Aurora's "mistakes?" But, what if Tom (who was putting up the money for the molds and models) wanted to produce those kits anyway? Why can't he? If you consider what I said in my previous e-mail, that the modeling part of PL was likely LESS than 15% of total sales, would it have really mattered? Johnny Lightning and the Memory Lane products outsold ALL models by leaps and bounds. It was such a gamble for them to begin with and they got flack from everywhere since the day they released their first two kits - Addams Family House and Mummy's Chariot (too expensive, why only through FAO?, etc., etc.). It seemed to be a never-ending diatribe and now PL is gone in spite of their efforts to give us something that we could relish. As far as I'm concerned, Aurora was resurrected the day those first two repops hit the shelves.

*



it was simply what PL felt they wanted to repop..

Click to expand...

* Probably, but Tom had every right to do that too. Why did he "waste" his money on producing car kits? He wanted to and he felt that there was a market for it...or maybe he just wanted to produce them.

The reality for me is *still* this: without PL, I would not have ALL the kits that they produced that hadn't seen the light of day since Aurora's last breath. That's major for me and I'm extremely grateful.

Regards,
Fred DeRuvo
Modeler's Resource®


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Fred,


YOU ROCK!!!!!

:thumbsup: 

Larry


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

I will second and third that Fred!!! I am very grateful that Tom did what he had done - He never had too to start with! Thank-you again!!!











Gerry-Lynn

PS I like the Captain - Just got it - I like all three faces... Go figure?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*My point,Fred, & ladies & gentleman, was simply that whenever we asked for a particular kit we would have like to have seen repopped..we got the "no mass appeal" answer, when again, it really had NOTHING to do with that, IMO..It was simply what Tom & co Wanted to repop..and I am ALSO very grateful, as I have just about 3 or MORE of every repop that PL did..In the final analysis, I think that The PL division was probably a LOSING venture for Playing mantis anyway..Probably the biggest seller for them was the classic Jupiter 2..*


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

I find the ignore list to be a very useful tool here at Hobbytalk.
By the way, does anyone else think that this thread's title... "Captain America 3 Faces" sounds like a dish on Iron Chef or is it just me?


----------



## gruffydd (Feb 22, 1999)

I was thinking more like Joanne Woodward........


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Zathros

If anybody posts anything contrary to your ideas, you seem to always have an answer so what I'm going to do is make a copy of all your concerns and replies and turn them over to RC2 when I have my meeting with them on the 20th of this month to discuss the upcoming year. That way they get a good "feel" for what's important. You have a whole another week to get it all out. Knock yourself out.

Mark Hosaflook
LightningFest


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Back on topic- I dremeled out the open mouth Face's Mouth, leaving only a little bit of the upper and lower teeth showing. I also ground the nose down a little. I'm going for a cross between the Kirby artwork and the original Aurora. Just blowing out the mouth area helped a lot.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Hey, I like Mark's avatar. Is it really PMS 485?


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Ignatz said:


> Hey, I like Mark's avatar. Is it really PMS 485?


No, we are two different people but I know Mike G and he does all my artwork for me on our cars for Fest.

Mike is at RC2 today, trying out the new place along with Tony and Mac.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

It sure is interesting to read about the profitability of the Polar Lights brand and various PL kits from people who (to my knowledge) never set foot in the place!
I was there for most of the life of the product line. I also know the folks who kept the books.
Polar Lights made money for Playing Mantis! 
The line was profitable, Most kits returned a profit.
Remember our overhead was pretty low.
If Polar Lights were not profitable , believe me, the people in charge of money would have found better places to invest Mr. Lowe's cash!
If I could go back and do it over there are several kits that I would have advised against doing, but none that we did not do that I would do now.
Oh and by the way car kits were profitable for us!

Dave


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

The funny thing to me is that some of the kits that the "experts" never would have released are the ones that actually sold the best!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I am interested. I'm no expert, but I think the Seaview, Enterprise and Monsters sold best. Which ones actually did?


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Jupiter 2 sold and sold and sold and sold.....


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Dave,

I know I wasn't there, but I also wasn't trying to say that Polar Lights wasn't profitable. I was simply comparing the kit division to the OTHER divisions of Playing Mantis. If you want to know how I know what I know, we can chat off-line sometime Suffice it to say that from my information, the kit division was an extremely small part of the REST of what Playing Mantis produced. Would you disagree with that?

I'm SURE cars were profitable. My comment was simply that figure kit people could have easily argued "Why is Tom "wasting" his money on car kits when he could be putting out more figures?"

Anyway, my bottom line for the reasons I even posted in this thread was because I was defending PL and its practices to put out whatever they wanted to produce. They didn't need anyone's permission and I, as a modeler first and a magazine publisher second, am extremely grateful that they did what they did. Too many people complain about every little thing in the "kit world" because we no longer look at our kits with the excitement of a child, like we did when we WERE kids.

Regards,
Fred DeRuvo
Modeler's Resource®



Dave Metzner said:


> It sure is interesting to read about the profitability of the Polar Lights brand and various PL kits from people who (to my knowledge) never set foot in the place!
> I was there for most of the life of the product line. I also know the folks who kept the books.
> Polar Lights made money for Playing Mantis!
> The line was profitable, Most kits returned a profit.
> ...


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*I don't know...*

_we no longer look at our kits with the excitement of a child, like we did when we WERE kids_ 



...I'd say there are still plenty of childish people around :devil:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Fred - I think you can rest assured that Dave wasn't referring to you...

I don't know how the 1/1000 Enterprise is doing, but straight from Dave Metzner when the question came up at Wonderfest, the undeniable hands down by a wide margin most popular model kit PL ever produced is _drumroll please..._

The Scooby-Doo Mystery Van


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Polar Lights made cars ??!???!!
hb


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*I have one of the mystery machine vans.*

I bought the improved waterslide decals for it from CultTVman, and one of these days (when my airbrush skills have improved) I will build it with a diorama of one or more of the Scooby monsters.


----------



## gruffydd (Feb 22, 1999)

Please God let me, once in a while, look at my kits with the excitement of a child!
And my DVD's! 

And life itself, for that matter....


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

MARKHOS said:


> Zathros
> 
> If anybody posts anything contrary to your ideas, you seem to always have an answer so what I'm going to do is make a copy of all your concerns and replies and turn them over to RC2 when I have my meeting with them on the 20th of this month to discuss the upcoming year. That way they get a good "feel" for what's important. You have a whole another week to get it all out. Knock yourself out.
> 
> ...


*I said what I had to say..And its all been said BEFORE, and not just by me..and Anthony..If you , or anyone else wants to ignore me.."knock yourselves out"..Ive been using the ignore feature myself for a VERY long time..I THOUGHT that this forum was NOT only for Nodding Donkeys that would AUTOMATCALLY applaud anything that was put out by PL or any other company, SIMPLY because it is put out..DEBATE , IMO, is ALWAYS a good source for opinions and on occasion, can EVEN have a PRODUCTIVE & POSTIVE influence on future releases and better products..But it seems here..that all is expected is Blind applause and approval...I will not apologize for "always having an answer"..I am proud that I do...*


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

... and in *bold* no less.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

ChrisW said:


> Fred - I think you can rest assured that Dave wasn't referring to you...
> 
> I don't know how the 1/1000 Enterprise is doing, but straight from Dave Metzner when the question came up at Wonderfest, the undeniable hands down by a wide margin most popular model kit PL ever produced is _drumroll please..._
> 
> The Scooby-Doo Mystery Van


I don't know how many sales of the 1/1000 E PL has lost due
to poor supply, but I bet it's quite a few. I have never seen them in the
two Hobby Lobbies here in Mid MO (though they seem to have a constant 
supply of NX-01s) and the Hobbytown USA here in Columbia MO, can't seem
to get ahold of them either! I special ordered one shortly after the D-7
came out (from Hobbytown) along with the D-7 and it never arrived
(the D-7 did). The Hobbytown always has had a good supply of NX-01 kits. 

Doll & Hobby (online) runs out of them regularly. I finally broke down awhile
ago and bought a case from them, but I did have to wait several weeks
or it to get back in stock.

Truly the supply chain on this kit is a mess!

Respectfully,

Edge


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

The Three Faces of Captain America. Was that the prequel to The Seven Faces of Doctor Lao?

Fer my two cents, I just got my Cap yesterday and I gotta say, I really like the kit. After seeing this and other posts about the faces, and seeing pics of how some people have painted them ( definitely Ed Grimley-esque!!! ), I was really wondering just how bad it was gonna be. To my happy surprise, seeing them in 3-D, I think all are doable. I agree with an earlier post on this thread that it has a LOT to do with HOW you paint them. 

Looking forward to building this one,
Wayne

*"THANK YOU, PL!" he said, applauding blindly!*


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

PLease watch the language, kids may be here other than us 40 plus kids!!
Personally, I'll be happy to get the Capt America kit!!!
Dave- Will there be more figure kits coming out?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Dave Metzner said:


> !
> If I could go back and do it over there are several kits that I would have advised against doing....
> Dave


Well I, for one, am glad you can't go back. I'm willing to bet the kits that were the biggest bombs where the ones I enjoyed doing most. Such as Halloween, Sleepy Hollow, Munsters, Odd-Rods and the two Mansions.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Jimmy B,
Only one of odd rods turned out to a turkey, the rest of your list did ok, the two houses were both very good sellers we sold a bunch of the Psycho house and Addams Family did well too..
Dave


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Mitchellmania,
I don't know if there will be anymore figure kits.
Right now I'm just trying to help finish up a few projects that were on going at the time of the buy-out.

Dave


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

No more figure kits - that will be an inestimable loss for us modelers who loved PL for exactly that. I hope they don't take it that direction, but my hopes aren't up. If they keep at it, maybe one of those difficult licensors like DC will change their minds. A Batman kit that doesn't sell? I don't buy it. So to speak.

I'll ditto Jimmy B's sentiment about kits you'd not have done given a second shot, and my aim might be better!  The Yellow Sub Beatles and the Stooges! Not many of the bigger hits would I ever have traded those for.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The Beatles kits were not among my favorites,nor were they very sucessful.
I loved the Stooges. we sold all that we made! I wish we could have done more with that license.
I wanted to do Wonder Woman as well, just couldn't get the licensing worked out!

Batman and Robin, Joker, Two Face, Riddler & Penguin, maybe even Catwoman - that license would have been great. Also something that was not likely to happen!
I also would have liked to do some Superman related kits. maybe Captain Marvel or the Justice League from the classic comic books.
Once more we just couldn't get licensing worked out for those properties.

I would have liked to go back and do a couple more vintage funny car bodies to fit the mechanicals of our funny car kits - a Mercury Cyclone and a Chevy Nova were two that I wanted to do but could not get the budget dollars to invest in those projects. 
I wanted to do a Plymouth body to go on the chassis of our Dodge Charger NASCAR kit - something else that didn't get past the planning stage.
Dave


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Dave Metzner said:


> Mitchellmania,
> I don't know if there will be anymore figure kits.
> Right now I'm just trying to help finish up a few projects that were on going at the time of the buy-out.
> 
> Dave


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

The Stooges sold, really? Cool! I was under the impression they were too left field and didn't go over well. Nobody ever said that, just the generel impression given the decline of figure kits overall...but I'm glad they were a hit!

I did love doing the Beatles, though, they were among the most fun to build and paint I've ever done...and it was such a nice change to have something so offbeat.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

I know my local hobby shop had little problem selling the Stooges kits.

Only difficulty he had was that people kept buying only one of them... so he wound up with an incomplete set. (Seems everyone REALLY wanted Curly.)

It got to the point where he's now selling them as a set only.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I'm hoping Mr. Graham will someday write a comprehensive history of Polar Lights. I'll definitely buy a copy.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Dave, Thanks for all you've done for us figure modelers!! What a great stash of
kits I still have to build, and once I do, I'll go to E-bay and buy em all over again!! It was a golden age for all of us modelers!!! And to share that enthusiasm
on this BB was awesome!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I'm not surprised that the Stooges did well. It seems that each new generation seems to discover the Stooges at some point. And I thought the kits were great, the likenesses especially. 

If Pl _IS_ done with kits, well, I'd consider that a sad thing. But, as I glance at my stockpile of kits, I realize that it will be quite some time for that saddeness to really take full effect. I've still got a lot of building ahead of me. I guess maybe the bummer part of it for now will be missing that feeling of hopefull anticipation when entering the local hobby shop to see if a new release has arrived yet. 

Life goes on, eh?

Wayne


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Dave Metzner said:


> I also would have liked to do some Superman related kits. maybe Captain Marvel or the Justice League from the classic comic books.
> Once more we just couldn't get licensing worked out for those properties.
> 
> I would have liked to go back and do a couple more vintage funny car bodies to fit the mechanicals of our funny car kits - a Mercury Cyclone and a Chevy Nova were two that I wanted to do but could not get the budget dollars to invest in those projects.
> ...


Oh man! A Captain Marvel kit would have been great. The Justice League would have been a most welcome addition to PL's figures. To bad the Budget and or licensing couldn't have been worked out.
Still, can't complain, got a lot of great figure kits from PL. Not to mention the great Sci-Fi kits. I'm grateful for the Lost In Space robot if nothing else.


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

A few suggestions for Dave and PL to pursue:

The Supermobile (Superman's spaceship when he was stricken with Kryptonite poisoning -- from 70's comics and an episode of Super Friends) -- maybe a silly idea...

Spider-Mobile from a 70's Spider-Man comic with figures of the Human Torch and Spidey

Wonder Woman's transparent robot plane


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Captain Marvel - that's one of the three or four comic book characters I most want. Well, the management of Marvel will shift again someday. 

RC2, if you're out there looking in, PLEASE don't give up on figure kits! There are still characters that are popular enough to sell, and sooner or later, those difficult licensors like Marvel will change their minds. Be persistent.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

dreamer said:


> Captain Marvel - that's one of the three or four comic book characters I most want. Well, the management of Marvel will shift again someday.
> 
> RC2, if you're out there looking in, PLEASE don't give up on figure kits! There are still characters that are popular enough to sell, and sooner or later, those difficult licensors like Marvel will change their minds. Be persistent.


 Um... the Captain Marvel in question, I believe, is the DC version.. dude in red with a lightning bolt on the chest...


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

D'OH! Yes, of course. 

Well, what the hell, Marvel still has some good heroes left to do too!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

New Batman movie coming out this summer. Anybody know if Revell or someone has picked up the model license? Granted, I don't think they'd sell too many of those Batmobiles and the costume is yet another all-black variation. Maybe not.
New FF movie too but I think it's _relatively_ low-budget. But, if no styrene company did figure kits from either of the Spider-Man movies then maybe that kind of thing just isn't deemed profitable anymore. I'm sure there will be GK versions.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

MARVEL did a CAPTAIN MARVEL! He has a green and white costume....and he's not the SHAZAM guy.

OAB


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Insert Star Trek Red Alert Claxson here!


----------



## soloboy5 (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow. "Flame-on". Have'nt seen this kind of action since the last time I read a Fantastic Four comic book.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Wow! I've been waiting to see what happends!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would suggest that things calm down here. Zathros, if can't conrol yourself there are a number of other forums that welcome that type talk. I would encourage you use them instead of our forum. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Hm, looks like I missed something... and it sounds like something that probably proved the point I was trying to make.
Anyway, let's see some Cap buildups! Anyone even close yet?


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

i'm still working on the ears!! THOSE THINGS ARE LIKE MUD FLAPS!!
already shaved the nose down! i can't build this model with those ugly features! it would not pay Cap the proper respect!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Well, I dremeled out the mouth a bit, shaved the nose down a ton. Course, I posted this a couple pages back but no one seems interested in the actual topic.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

OHMYGOD!!!! Is _that_ what this thread was about!?! 

Just getting started on mine.

Wayne


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

F91 said:


> Back on topic- I dremeled out the open mouth Face's Mouth, leaving only a little bit of the upper and lower teeth showing. I also ground the nose down a little. I'm going for a cross between the Kirby artwork and the original Aurora. Just blowing out the mouth area helped a lot.


 I'd like to see a picture of this...can you post one?

- Fred


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

YEAH!! i wanna see that too!!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Need to rescribe the mask lines and fine tune the nose. May resculpt the lower lip, but to this point, it has been fairly easy. Got a new Iwata for my birthday from my darling Wife. Just itchin' to get all the prep work done.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

F91,

Now that is much much better! This is what I would have expected to see from PL. Can't wait to see the finished product!

MMM


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Cool! Thanks Bob.


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Nice! Thanks for posting.

- Fred


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

F91!

CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT TOOLS YOU USED?
i'm in the process right now of working the nose!
am finishing the ears too, shaved their overall size down to look better!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I used my dremel, with the little burr bit. I don't know the exact name of it, but it's a really small ended cutting bit. The Nose was just ground down with little files. I'm trying to get the nostril flares in there, but even with my scribing tool, it's a bear. I'll get to the ears next. If all else fails, I 'll sand the nose down and re-do it with Magic Sculpt.


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

wow!! i'm using a dremel with the real small round bit. i too am using files for the sides of the nose! how do you plan on rescribing the mask lines on the bridge of the nose?
i had to take off material on all sides of the ears except for ear detail that shows!
man, it's taking forever! i'd like to know who approved of Caps face at PL!!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I will lightly etch the mask lines with my xacto and then go over that with my scribing tool. I've found that a thin coat (not too much!) of liquid cement after all the sanding will knock down the rough stuff and give the plastic a sheen just like the original styrene.


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

great tip!!!
i'll be working caps face over the next few days!!
good luck!!


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

he's my Cap's face so far! i shaved the nose down top, sides and underneath. i worked the ears down from the back sides and tops! i think his ears are still too big. any comments? smaller ears? stick out too wide?? MORE NOSE WORK??


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Looks better than mine


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

John-

That's a beautiful face. What is your concern with the ears? As I look in the mirror, the width that my ears make relative to my face is more than your CPT America. I think the skin-tight mask makes the perspective "feel" funny, because there's no hair, but I think you're dead-on.

Congrats. I've been waiting to see something that would make me post again. I can't wait to see more (of everyones)!

best,

deane


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I think both the heads look great. Paint those suckers so we can see them!


----------



## Craig Jorgensen (Nov 21, 2004)

*New Cap rocks!*

I just snuck away from the family for a bit and did some quick pre-assembly on the new Cap. I am 100% thrilled with the kit. I used the clenched teeth face, but I think that they all look fine. I think that the second face (mouth open) looks a little goofy, because of the way the tounge shows, but as someone else menioned, you could just dremel that out and it would look just fine. That face needs a little work on the nose too. Kind of reminds me of Kinger from MASH. But all in all, nice, nice kit. Good parts fit, nice sculpt, impressive size and should be easy to seam. (Use Tenax). It's gonna look great with Spidey and Hulk. I just hope it's not the last. BUY IT!!!


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

john guard said:


> he's my Cap's face so far! i shaved the nose down top, sides and underneath. i worked the ears down from the back sides and tops! i think his ears are still too big. any comments? smaller ears? stick out too wide?? MORE NOSE WORK??


Pretty good job on a kit that's never coming out! :tongue:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Certainly hope you will post some before and after pictures of the CAP'S faces side by side,one modified and the other not modified,both before painting,and both after painting shots.Real big pictures if you can.That would prove to be a very interesting comparison indeed.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Maybe the clenched teeth face would lent itself to Cap clutching a scratch built stogie between his teeth?


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

I've noticed looking through the Comics - That his teeth are clinched a lot of the times (very close to the PL version) This is the face that I plan on using as of right now...









Hey Dave M. I like the whole product - I think whoever had the idea's for this kit was right on. It would have been real nice if Wonder Woman could have been done, as well. 

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Are the Polar Lights 1/8th scale HULK ears the right size and shape for CAP.If so,making a mold for them,then use the ears replicas for CAP,if judged adequate,would be great.


----------

